# Stormchasing



## jmackworks (25 Mar 2012 às 19:51)

Boa noite









Deixo aqui a minha página de fotografia, especialmente a galeria de relampagos fotografados durante algumas tentativas de stormchasing:

http://olhares.sapo.pt/jmack/galeria-pessoal/187126/

espero que gostem das fotografias 

jmack


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2012 às 19:54)

Excelente galeria


----------



## Teles (25 Mar 2012 às 20:07)

jmackworks disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> deixo aqui a minha página de fotografia , especialmente a galeria de relampagos fotografados durante algumas tentativas de stormchasing
> 
> ...



Exelentes fotos muito bem captados os momentos , parabéns


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Mar 2012 às 20:07)

Boas,

Estão brutais e de altissima qualidade!! das melhores que ja vi!!  

As paisagens alentejanas proporcionam essa beleza ...

Foi na zona de Evora não??

Cump


----------



## jmackworks (25 Mar 2012 às 20:11)

são todas na zona de Évora , estou à espera deste ano ter melhores oportunidades ...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mar 2012 às 21:11)

Muitos boas fotos mesmo!! Parabéns!!


----------



## jmackworks (25 Mar 2012 às 21:41)

obrigado 

aproveito para perguntar se alguém sabe se existe algum site ou radar português de detecção de relampagos em tempo real ? actualmente uso este 
mas não permite um zoom muito elevado para localizar as trovoadas 

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1&subpage_0=13


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2012 às 22:15)

EXCELENTE!!!

Boa hora a que te decidiste inscrever no forum, estás sem duvida a ajudar esta comunidade a ganhar qualidade e requinte...a prova que Portugal pode-se reger pelos mais altos standards


----------



## amando96 (26 Mar 2012 às 22:33)

Das melhores que já vi... isto é tudo tentativa e erro ou tens algum trigger com som/luz?


----------



## Norther (27 Mar 2012 às 10:50)

muito boas mesmo, parabéns


----------



## Cenomaniano (27 Mar 2012 às 11:29)

O tratamento HDR faz maravilhas às fotografias.


----------



## jmackworks (27 Mar 2012 às 15:34)

amando96 disse:


> Das melhores que já vi... isto é tudo tentativa e erro ou tens algum trigger com som/luz?



não tenho nenhum trigger , assim ficam melhores , são exposições de por exemplo 30 ou mais segundos , e todos os raios que houver nesse periodo ficam registados , a vantagem é a de apanhar o raio do principio ao fim , e com um trigger perdes parte do mesmo porque o trigger demora alguns milisegundos a responder. A desvantagem é que durante o dia é muito dificil de fazer , estas fotografias foram tiradas ao fim da tarde e com um filtro ND para permitir mais tempo de exposição , tive sorte de ter o por do sol de um lado e a trovoada do outro.


----------



## jmackworks (27 Mar 2012 às 15:36)

Cenomaniano disse:


> O tratamento HDR faz maravilhas às fotografias.



não tem tratamento HDR , só tornei as cores mais vivas


----------



## MontijoCity (29 Mar 2012 às 12:50)

Se não for pedir muito, o que fizeste para dar essa vida às cores s.f.f.


----------



## ajrebelo (29 Mar 2012 às 13:21)

Boas

Olha que belas fotos, das mais belas que vi em Pt muitos parabéns, que maquina usas-te e que lente?

Abraços


----------



## jmackworks (29 Mar 2012 às 13:52)

Uso uma sony alpha 700 , normalmente com uma objectiva sigma 10-20mm nestas fotografias até nem foi preciso muito para obter as cores que lá estão porque tinha o pôr do sol de um lado e a trovoada de outro , mas em qualquer editor de imagem creio que é possivel tornar as cores mais intensas ... pelo que tenho lido de outros fotografos na mesma área começo a achar que estou a fotografar isto perto demais ...


----------



## MontijoCity (29 Mar 2012 às 15:49)

Se bem me lembro... são uns 20km ou 30km de distância segura. Não quero estar a mentir, uma vez que estou a dizer de memória, mas penso que a menos disso arriscas-te a levar com um flash também mas não da máquina fotográfica...


----------



## PedroAfonso (29 Mar 2012 às 17:51)

Mas a 30 km de distância a única coisa que iria ver era a formação da nuvem da trovoada... e com uns binóculos.



Dada a imprevisibilidade de onde vai cair o relâmpago, é difícil dar uma distância exacta de segurança, o melhor é, conscientemente, verificar se está a fazer trovoada muito perto ou relativamente longe de onde nos encontramos. A direcção da trovoada também é muito importante: Se estiver a vir na tua direcção talvez seja necessário recuar um pouco mais.


----------



## Norther (30 Mar 2012 às 01:16)

Penso que o mais importante é não estar de baixo da célula, pelo menos fora da sua extremidade e saber o seu movimento, mas para quem procura boas fotos corre sempre risco e se a zona de ocorrência de conectividade for extensa é sempre difícil estar bem seguro, eu no ano passado filmei e estava a 5Km em linha recta de uma célula que estava com uma boa descarga mas por vezes surgiam por cima do meu local, é um risco


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Abr 2012 às 03:49)

Olha, desculpa lá tar-te a perguntar isto, mas onde tiraste essa foto?

Isto é, em que estradão de terra na zona de Évora é que tiraste essa excelente fotografia!?!?

É que diria que já passei vezes sem conta nessa estrada nas minhas voltinhas de bicicleta!


----------

